# Moving House



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

We are moving to a lovely 4 bedroom house in a nice village about 8 miles from where we live at the moment. As LO has started pre school where we live now I will drive her there the two mornings a week she goes. Hopefully from September 2017 we will be able to get a place at the new village nursery instead. Have you any tips on moving house with a two and a half year old?!  x


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Will probably buy her a small toy to occupy her for some of the time, and she can also watch Frozen on the portable DVD player! x


----------

